

Recommendations for Hosting Solutions (Cloud, VPS, Dedicated) - juanefren

We are a Saas based startup, started using Linode 5 years ago, as we started getting more clients we hired a local company to manage our servers, they recommended us a dedicated server which they resell to us, we had not the best time with them, for example: we suffered a hardware failure twice, slow response time, offered old CentOS distributions making our app harder to configure, very slow to scale, etc... After less than a year we decided to get back to VPS servers, and gave digital ocean (which offered the same service than Linode but for 1&#x2F;4 the payment at that time) a try.<p>Everything was excellent with DO, amazing API, cheap prices, friendly panel, acceptable support, we have one 32GB droplet, three 8GB droplets, and one 512 MB droplet.<p>How ever we have had very unfortunate times lately (from July 2014 to today), problems in NYC2 (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.digitalocean.com&#x2F;) made our clients very angry and today we had another problem with one of our droplets (it did not boot because of a scheduler backlog), so we are looking for new server provider.<p>We offer ERP like service so it is critical for us to have the best possible up time during daytime, we don&#x27;t have any problems with maintenance downtime on nights for example.<p>What kind of solutions or providers would you recommend?
======
pyritschard
Hi,

pyr from exoscale here. we operate a service that is similar to DO and linode,
and are really proud of our uptime, our efficient support and the simplicity
of our console - we want to be the best cloud platforms for people build SaaS
applications.

I'm obviously biased, but I think we're definitely worth trying out :-)

------
rabidonrails
Is cost a major deciding factor?

~~~
juanefren
It would be, we are still a startup. But we are already expecting that our
solution would be twice or more the prices of what we pay now.

